# Deactivating OnBoard Graphics Hardware



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2011)

I have setup a headless home server using FreeBSD 8.1-Release (GENERIC) running on an Intel D510MO Mini-ITX system which came with onboard graphics hardware.

I am now curious, whether it is possible to completely deactivate this onboard graphics hardware somehow by software, since no monitor is connected (I even don't have one, that could be connected).

I would expect from such a measure, that there might be less heat formation within the system, so that I could throttle down venting, and I would also like to gain back the memory that is taken from the system memory and reserved for the graphics hardware.

Is this possible?

If yes, how can this be achieved?

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## vermaden (Feb 17, 2011)

Even servers have (very poor) graphics cards installed, like Matrox G200eW or AMD/ATI FireGL, leave it as it is.

The only thing You can do is to go into the BIOS and limit amount of 'stolen' memory from RAM for integrated card to minimum.


----------



## jem (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got the D510MO board too.

The graphics is actually integrated into the CPU on the Atom D510, so I doubt very much that you can disable it.

According to my kernel boot messages, only 8MB of RAM is "stolen" for graphics use:


```
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz (1686.69-MHz K8-class CPU)
...
agp0: <Intel Pineview SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected [RED]8188k[/RED] stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
```


----------



## mk (Feb 17, 2011)

>>I have setup a topless home server 
You mean headless, topless is something.. well..summer girls beaches..


----------



## Zare (Feb 17, 2011)

I want a topless home server too! :e


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2011)

@mk
thank you very much for pointing me to the correct jargon. I changed already my message accordingly.

@Zare
my server is headless AND it is still topless. Does, your server behave strange without a bikini top?


----------

